# Washington Resident... Help! :(



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

I've just recently started my pipe smoking "adventure" and I've come to discover that I can't buy online coming July 25th!

So I'd love some help putting together a collection to tide me over for awhile until I can walk into a B&M and know what I want.

I've had good experiences with pipesandcigars.com, and I'd love some suggestions for 1-2oz pouches of pipe tobacco! My budget for this first purchase is probably 70-100 

I came to you guys because you're all so friendly, and seem really knowledgeable and helpful for us noobies  Looking forward to your responses!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Why can't you buy online... has there been some legislation passed in Washington I should know about? Now you've got me concerned!


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

QWKDTSN said:


> Why can't you buy online... has there been some legislation passed in Washington I should know about? Now you've got me concerned!


You can for now, but I believe they're stopping online sales as of.. July 25th? It's some new washington state law, and it has me scrambling to stock up. :bawling:

Edit: can't post links yet, but I googled "july 25th" online tobacco sales washington 2009 and the first link had the info I was looking for


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

What tobaccos have you tried and liked?? Without knowing a lot of details about your tobacco likes/dislikes, it'd be difficult to make you a list.

Since you mentioned a good experience with Pipesandcigars.com, you could call them and tell them exactly what you just posted on here. The staff there is very friendly and knowledgeable and would be more than happy to help you out.

And for those interested, here's the link to the new law (PDF)..... http://apps.leg.wa.gov/documents/billdocs/2009-10/Pdf/Bills/Session Law 2009/5340-S.SL.pdf


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Is this only for cigs and pipe tobacco or cigars too?


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> What tobaccos have you tried and liked?? Without knowing a lot of details about your tobacco likes/dislikes, it'd be difficult to make you a list.
> 
> Since you mentioned a good experience with Pipesandcigars.com, you could call them and tell them exactly what you just posted on here. The staff there is very friendly and knowledgeable and would be more than happy to help you out.


Thats very good advice  I might even send off an email. I'm mostly looking for some noobie stuff, like flavors you would suggest to someone who is just beginning. I ordered "Scottys Bulk Blends Sampler Pack"and I really enjoyed the butternet burley, and the milk and honey.

Pipes only for this post

edit: @DSturg369, thanks for providing the link to the .pdf!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Ya got a month to stock your cellar.
Take out a loan. :rotfl:


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Ya got a month to stock your cellar.
> Take out a loan. :rotfl:


I know! I got into pipes much too late! I'm going to probably spend more than I should on this "stocking up" but it's totally going to be worth it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's the final draft, and it has already passed..... http://apps.leg.wa.gov/documents/bi...ll Reports/Senate Final/5340-S SBR FBR 09.pdf

It applies to ALL tobacco products.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

...... And you're most welcome Jason, always a pleasure to help out.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

As the legislation points out large cigars are exempt from the ban but all other tobacco products will be illegal to ship into Washington whether they be purchases or gifts. And since this is a felony infraction most of us are taking it rather seriously.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

This sucks in a way that I don't even know the words for. All I can suggest is to hit up the Indian Reservations or a road-trip.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

mugwump said:


> As the legislation points out large cigars are exempt from the ban


temporary i'm sure

i live in a stupid state (TN) and i'm worried they're going to follow along with this eventually...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mugwump said:


> As the legislation points out large cigars are exempt from the ban but all other tobacco products will be illegal to ship into Washington whether they be purchases or gifts. And since this is a felony infraction most of us are taking it rather seriously.


It is too bad they could not get pipe tobacco in there as well. That really stinks. And a felony? You better not piss anyone off or they will send you their Altidas Sampler leftovers and put in a call to alert the police :tease:

It seems like they should have made it only apply to cigarettes. That is where the bulk of those taxes are going to be collected from. I know when I moved from Massachusetts, they were talking about having cops pull over cars of people buying cigarettes in NH because they were about 15-20 cheaper a carton. They do that to confiscate fireworks which are illegal in Massachusetts.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

I note that the legislation applies to SALES...

One idea: You could stock up on popular tins *now* and then trade with others for their more esoteric/local/house blends...

A variant: You could do trades, like the newbie-type trading where you buy something online and have it shipped to an experienced piper, then the experienced piper sends to you AS A GIFT, i.e., gratis, some samples/array from his own collection a variety of tobaccos.

I have found folks here quite generous with their trades...

For example: I, for one, would love to try a variety of tinned tobaccos (w/o the cost/inconvenience of the tins themselves). I bet you could make up a nice untinned tin sampler that someone such as myself would find gratifying and would be willing to trade for a nice sampler of LJ Peretti blends...

So: fear not. While you may be unable to BUY/SHIP into WA, you as a pipesmoker and hence member of an helpful and friendly club of likeminded folk have many an option open.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

why not get a po box across the state line then have your baccy shipped there... then go pick it up.

that being said I'm pretty sure this kind of legislation is unconstitutional. the congress regulates interstate trade, not the state governments.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Joshcertain said:


> I'm pretty sure this kind of legislation is unconstitutional. the congress regulates interstate trade, not the state governments.


I agree with you there but by the time this winds its way through the courts I imagine a similar Federal law will have been passed making this one moot and letting every resident of the United States join in the fun.


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

mugwump said:


> As the legislation points out large cigars are exempt from the ban but all other tobacco products will be illegal to ship into Washington whether they be purchases or gifts. And since this is a felony infraction most of us are taking it rather seriously.


yeah, I don't intend on getting arrested or charged for getting tobacco shipped to me  I'm just sad I have so little time to pick up the habit and get some of the good stuff online cheap

@josh, haha, technically that would be possible, as portland is right across the river.. i'm not sure on the shipping laws across the river though.

lilbrown's is close-ish. I could go visit their B&M or just take a chance on some of the local shops. Portland is bound to have at least one good B&M.


----------



## springnr (Dec 21, 2008)

"A person may not ship tobacco products, other than cigars weighing more than three pounds for 1,000 units, purchased by mail or through the internet to anyone in Washington other than a licensed wholesaler or retailer."
_____
Anybody have a good scale? ... and calculator.
I'm wondering if most properly humidified (~70%) cigars above cigarillo size will weigh >3# per 1,000.

Maybe some online retailer knows?

* note to self order more special G, small Padron, .....


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

What the hell kind of COMMUNIST BS is this????? Can't buy tobacco online in WA state????? You gotta be kidding me people!

How far are you from Oregon or Idaho? I'd find a friend to order you a buttload of it once a year or so and just drive down and get it. I'm sure one of your brothers here on the forum would do it for you.

I dare say the winds of revolution are beginning to blow here - and they smell like pipe smoke!!!!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Arizona said:


> How far are you from Oregon or Idaho? I'd find a friend to order you a buttload of it once a year or so and just drive down and get it. I'm sure one of your brothers here on the forum would do it for you.


That makes the most sense where he lives near the line. If you live across the river to have it sent to a friend as a gift, and pick it up. I doubt they are going to do roadblocks to try to catch pipe tobacco.

I wonder if there is some federal law that could block that. It just seems like a violation of some interstate commerce laws.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> That makes the most sense where he lives near the line. If you live across the river to have it sent to a friend as a gift, and pick it up. I doubt they are going to do roadblocks to try to catch pipe tobacco.
> 
> I wonder if there is some federal law that could block that. It just seems like a violation of some interstate commerce laws.


Well ya perhaps there is some violation there hypertechnically, but this would require:

Big Brother monitoring the transaction and communications between you and your friend in Idaho... Watching you go pick it up and KNOW there is no other tobacco in your vehicle when you exit your state... then trailing you back to the state line where you cross into your home state again and stop you there "red handed" with your Dr Grabow and tobacco.

Seems a bit far-fetched unless the BATF is going to start working pipe tobacco!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Another option is to locate fellow BOTL's and work out a deal with those traveling to WA state near you for business, vacation, or whatever, and have them bring you a "gift" or two. Then, if you decide to offer them a cash "thank you", well............???


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

What sort of absurd nonsense is this? What possible reason is there to legislate this? There was a local place that sold over 30 varieties of pipe tobacco here that recently shut down, and I'm pretty much down to no useful choices any more. 

Such an absurd state.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. I am not a pipe smoker but this bill has me worried about the future of ordering cigars online as that is where I get most of my stock. B&M shops around me are just too expensive. I feel for my pipe smoking BOTL on this. Lets hope this gets shot down in another bill soon.


:crash: :scared:


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

This will spread to other states too. States are not collecting there tobacco tax and sales tax money.They lose millions every year in tax dollars so I think this is only the start. Best thing to do is pickup a bit while you can. The law sucks but what are you or me going to do about it. I dont see the average person going to court over it so I would just get use to it and stock up. People talk about doing this or that but nothing ever comes of it. Be pissed off but I will say it again stock up!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Joshcertain said:


> why not get a po box across the state line then have your baccy shipped there... then go pick it up.


That looks like an easy solution for now; just go over the bridge, get a P.O. Box in Portland and thumb your nose at the state. While holding a pipe in the other hand, of course...


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

If the package doesn"t come from a tobacco store how are they going to check this? If it were me I would order some coffee and tins of tobacco from Cup O' Joes - Largest Selection of Dunhill Pipes and Pipe Tobacco the package doesn't say tobacco anywhere on it when I receive it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> If the package doesn"t come from a tobacco store how are they going to check this?


Good point. My last order from pipesandcigars.com was labelled 'vitamins'. Fortunately, it didn't specify 'vitamin N'...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

It looks like cigars are exempt. I copied and pasted section below. Let me know what you think

(9))) (6) "Tobacco product" means a product that contains tobacco
22 and is intended for human use, including any product defined in RCW
23 82.24.010(2) or 82.26.010(1), except that for the purposes of section
24 2 of this act only, "tobacco product" does not include cigars defined
25 in RCW 82.26.010 as to which one thousand units weigh more than three
26 pounds.
27 NEW SECTION. Sec. 2. A new section is added to chapter 70.155 RCW
28 to read as follows:
29 (1) A person may not:
30 (a) Ship or transport, or cause to be shipped or transported, any
31 tobacco product ordered or purchased by mail or through the internet to
32 anyone in this state other than a licensed wholesaler or retailer; or
33 (b) With knowledge or reason to know of the violation, provide
34 substantial assistance to a person who is in violation of this section.
35 (2)(a) A person who knowingly violates subsection (1) of this
36 section is guilty of a class C felony, except that the maximum fine
37 that may be imposed is five thousand dollars.
SSB 5340.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I have read the legislation several times and it looks like cigars are exempt. I think they are targeting the Indian Tribes who have been smuggling cigaretts for years. 
Reread the legislation - I don't think I am wrong.

p.s. I have been getting c.cs from out side the U.S. for years via mail - and they haven't figured it out. I also us usps almost all the time because UPS was keep tract for Chritina Gregwart on tobacco sales.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Joshcertain said:


> why not get a po box across the state line then have your baccy shipped there... then go pick it up.
> 
> that being said I'm pretty sure this kind of legislation is unconstitutional. the congress regulates interstate trade, not the state governments.


This is a great idea! Get PO box!


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

So I've got a couple updates, and a question.. well, I dunno about a couple. lol

I've stocked up on some highly rated blends, etc, for the "cold winter" of not being able to buy some of this at my local shop. I HAVE done my research, however, and found I have an amazingly suitable B&M only a few blocks away, so I wont be starved when the legislation comes through.

The question, however (and I posed this to a melisa at cupojoes) was whether or not they would be able to ship it to me after the july 25th deadline, if the products I wanted and paid for were on backorder? I ordered a 2oz tin of one of their house blends, and a full 1lb of the SG full virginia flake, but I'm told they wont be available for another 2 weeks! (ack!)

alrighty, so after rereading the pdf provided earlier in the thread, it looks to be a ban on shipping.. I don't like this in the least


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Try other websites!

http://www.smokingpipes.com/

4noggins.com

BigSmokes.Com - Cigars, pipe tobacco, humidors, cutters, pipes, for all of your smoking needs -

Pipe Tobacco - Samuel Gawith Featured Brand

Tin Tobaccos at McCranie's

Cigars, Pipes, Pipe Tobacco, and Smoking Accessories at PipesandCigars.com


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

double post my bad.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I honestly feel horrible for you Washington folks. I'd truly feel like I was cut off from the rest of the world if I was in this situation. It's downright scary what government is doing. History shows the participants of the Boston Tea Party as patriots when they rebelled as they did over a tea tax...just think how we'd be portrayed fighting this one.

Utah already has a similar law on the books and I'm sure it won't be long before we see the same thing in many other states. Criminalize imports, drive the B&M's out of business, raise taxes, reduce demand for growers, shrink supply, and before you know it, people will be buying their tobacco from a Central American cartel and there won't be any money left to fund the new health care legislation.

Sorry, I hate to sound so pessimistic, but I truly believe we'll see it in our lifetime.


----------

